# PHOTO REQUEST: Naturals can I see your pics of...



## Whimsy (Apr 30, 2009)

2 years worth of growth, please?

I don't care the style, and it doesn't matter if you BCed at 2 years or at 2 days, I would like to see pix of your hair at 2 years.

I want ideas/inspiration for when I do my snippetysnipsnip!!!

Thanks in advance Girls!!!!

(PS - Mook, do you have any pix of your hair un-twisted yet?!?!! Gawd!!)


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 30, 2009)

I BC'd 19 months ago, not 24. If you want me to post a picture anyway let me know. My last relaxer was Nov 06.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 30, 2009)

Of course Boston.

I officially change my request to see 18 - 28 months of growth LOL


----------



## sunbubbles (Apr 30, 2009)

Ditto! I wanna see too!


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 30, 2009)

This is two years worth of growth for me:

Dry/shrunken:








Wet with conditioner:







Old braidout:







Flat ironed:


----------



## LuyshuZ (Apr 30, 2009)

Bump.. I want pics!


----------



## so1913 (Apr 30, 2009)

Man...I have plenty of pictures spanning 2004 (when I went natural) through the present, but I cut my hair sooooo often, they wouldn't show you a "true" idea of 2+ years worth of hair growth


----------



## tailormade84 (Apr 30, 2009)

lucky lucky you, my whole fotki is nothing but 2 years pics (i was late with chronicling my HHJ) ...link is in my siggy


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 30, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> This is two years worth of growth for me:
> 
> Dry/shrunken:
> 
> ...


 

That's a lot of hair....Southernbella, does your hair grow faster than the 1/2 inch per month standard?

I am with you Whimsy, this is how much hair I wann have before I chop my relaxed ends...thus my 2 year transition...


----------



## Nonie (Apr 30, 2009)

It's really hard to see the real change in comparison pics of naturals especially if they never stretched or pressed their hair when it was short.

Anyway, this was my hair after my unplanned BC in Feb 2007:





And this is my hair in April 2009   





OK, let me stop.On a serious note, maybe the way to see the change in length is in my puffs, but not the puff itself but where I place the elastic holding my hair back. This is because when I make a pulled back puff, I usually push the elastic as far back as it can go without the hairs that start at the hairline pulling out of it. In other words, I put it far back just enough for the hair to be held flat; any further and the front-most hair would slip from the elastic and ruin the style. So I think with that in mind,  you can sorta see the "progress". Unfortunately, I didn't wear a puff at the 24-month mark, but I did wear one on the 20-month mark.

First, here's the puff I would get when my hair had not been stretched by plaits. Usually, it's created when my hair is damp after a wash:

Unstretched puff in Feb 2007 created on damp hair:





Same shrunken puff in October 2008 created on damp hair:





Then when I plait my hair to stretch it a bit, this was the puff I got in Feb 2007:





And then in October 2008, this is the puff I got when I plaited my hair and stretched it (I used coconut oil and some rinse-out conditioner unintentionally  so I didn't get the shrinkage I usually get with S Curl):





To see the difference in puff size when I use S Curl, here's another pic of my stretched-with-plaits hair but with S Curl used as the only moisturizer taken a month prior to the above October pic: 





And finally a pic of my pressed hair (April 2009--26 mths since BC. This was taken the day after the second pic in this post ie the April 2009 one, after I pressed my hair) but sadly I don't have a before pic to compare it with since this was my first press since my BC:


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 30, 2009)

Southern thank u for posting!!! Your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 30, 2009)

tailormade84 said:


> lucky lucky you, my whole fotki is nothing but 2 years pics (i was late with chronicling my HHJ) ...link is in my siggy


 
Your puffs are AWESOME!!!  I just want my hair to fall down instead of out before I chop...

The pics you took after your fourth henna had me drooling....Thanks for posting-


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 30, 2009)

tailormade84 said:


> lucky lucky you, my whole fotki is nothing but 2 years pics (i was late with chronicling my HHJ) ...link is in my siggy


 
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY Lucky me is right!!!



FindingMe said:


> I am with you Whimsy, this is how much hair I wann have before I chop my relaxed ends...thus my 2 year transition...


 
Word, I just want some inspiration....partially to hold out till 2 years and partially just cuz I wanna see some pix!!!



Nonie said:


> It's really hard to see the real change in comparison pics of naturals especially if they never stretched or pressed their hair when it was short.


 
Yeah natural is not natural is not natural... all are different.....
OMG your hair is so nice!!! I want to touch your puff so bad.  it's so tempting and looks so soft and cottony cloudlike!!!!  Nonie thanks for sharing.


----------



## FindingMe (Apr 30, 2009)

Nonie said:


> It's really hard to see the real change in comparison pics of naturals especially if they never stretched or pressed their hair when it was short.
> 
> Anyway, this was my hair after my unplanned BC in Feb 2007:
> 
> ...


 
NICE!  YOur hair is lovely...Ima hafeta steal that puff w/ twists in the front style...


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 30, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> That's a lot of hair....Southernbella, does your hair grow faster than the 1/2 inch per month standard?
> 
> I am with you Whimsy, this is how much hair I wann have before I chop my relaxed ends...thus my 2 year transition...



I think it probably does grow a little faster. I know my mom's hair grows super fast.


----------



## ImFree27 (Apr 30, 2009)

I did a 2nd big cut at the end of Nov....06...This pic was Dec...06...2nd pic was sept..08...Third pic...was jan...09 and last pic was April 09....I have more pics in my fotki..


----------



## Jazzmommy (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi,

My two years of progress is below. You can see where I BC in Jan 07 and my progress in March 09.


----------



## TaraDyan (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey, Whims:

Here are my photos of two years worth of growth.  These photos were taken on March 1, 2009 (my last relaxer was March 1, 2007).  My hair grows about 1/2" a month):

Wet





Dry wash-n-go





Flat Ironed


----------



## Ediese (Apr 30, 2009)

You guys have already seen my pics, but here goes. This is 2.5 yrs of natural hair.

Haven't straightened yet.


----------



## Ediese (Apr 30, 2009)

TaraDyan said:


> Hey, Whims:
> 
> Here are my photos of two years worth of growth. These photos were taken on March 1, 2009 (my last relaxer was March 1, 2007). My hair grows about 1/2" a month):
> 
> ...


 

You have such gorgeous hair!!!!!


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 30, 2009)

It seems from the pics that APL is the average length at the 2 year mark.


----------



## Ediese (Apr 30, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> It seems from the pics that APL is the average length at the 2 year mark.


 
I love your hair color. I remember you mentioning which brand you use, but I don't remember. Would you mind telling me which one you used, and if you've had any problems keeping your hair moisturized since you colored it? Did you color your eyebrows too? Sorry for so many questions. I really need a change.


----------



## berryblack (Apr 30, 2009)

This is my first pic post so it may come out wonky...My 1st pic was around 20 months, the next is 24 months with my son, and the last with my crew is 30 months.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Apr 30, 2009)

This is my hair in its natural state @ 2 years!











My hair @ 2 years and straight are in my siggy!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 30, 2009)

Nov 2006, Sept 2007, Dec 2008


----------



## wavezncurlz (Apr 30, 2009)

Nothing to offer but wanted to say how much I love this thread. Ya'll have some serious growth!


----------



## NikStarrr (Apr 30, 2009)

Pic 1 = BC (after a 12 month transition)

Pic 2 = a month from my nappiversary (almost 2 yrs worth of natural hair)


*I've trimmed my hair often to even up the layers.*


----------



## countrychickd (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous hair ladies.  So inspirational!


----------



## honeisos (Apr 30, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> 2 years worth of growth, please?
> 
> I don't care the style, and it doesn't matter if you BCed at 2 years or at 2 days, I would like to see pix of your hair at 2 years.
> 
> ...



the pic in my avatar is me a two years


----------



## honeisos (Apr 30, 2009)

Love those twists Nonie !!!!  too cute !


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 30, 2009)

*beautiful hair in this thread ladies.*


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 30, 2009)

Ediese said:


> I love your hair color. I remember you mentioning which brand you use, but I don't remember. Would you mind telling me which one you used, and if you've had any problems keeping your hair moisturized since you colored it? Did you color your eyebrows too? Sorry for so many questions. I really need a change.



Thank you E! I used Clairol Textures & Tones Bronze. I've had no problems because I've been deep conditioning and doing protein treatments regularly. I have to warn you...it's addictive. 

I don't color my eyebrows. My color's really subtle, so nothing clashes. I'll probably go lighter again, so we'll see...


----------



## Nonie (Apr 30, 2009)

honeisos said:


> the pic in my avatar is me a two years



Do you have your starting point hair? Sorry if I missed it in this thread.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 30, 2009)

berryblack said:


> This is my first pic post so it may come out wonky...My 1st pic was around 20 months, the next is 24 months with my son, and the last with my crew is 30 months.



Do you have your starting point hair pic?


----------



## blksndrlla (Apr 30, 2009)

this thread is FANTASTIC!


----------



## berryblack (Apr 30, 2009)

Nonie said:


> Do you have your starting point hair pic?



This was my TWA.  I had to scrounge for a pic 'cuz I thought it was atrocious.  Strangely enough, my husband thought it was cool.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 30, 2009)

berryblack said:


> This was my TWA.  I had to scrounge for a pic 'cuz I thought it was atrocious.  Strangely enough, my husband thought it was cool.



Atrocious? Are you nuts? You look beautiful. Awesome progress indeed!!!


----------



## mj11051 (Apr 30, 2009)

The bottom picture is my hair after 2 yrs.


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sorry - I'm not quite 2 whole years but I did do several mini chops before the final one in May, 07.







Bye-bye bangs in March 07 - wet hair.  If stretched it would come to around my nose.

and this is from a blow-out in March, 09






It can sorta give a general idea, hopefully.


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine is in my siggy. I BC'ed in november '06.


----------



## TCatt86 (Apr 30, 2009)

I stopped relaxing in February 07,  I have pics in my fotki.  I will be back and post them give me a minute.

Here is my hair flat ironed





My curly afro.  I wear my hair like this ALOT





Failed attempt at shingling





1st Braid out as a natural





And my baby's daddy, My puff.


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 30, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> I'm sorry - I'm not quite 2 whole years but I did do several mini chops before the final one in May, 07.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What in the WORLD are you feeding your hair?! 

My avatar is 2 -2.5 yrs post lightly pressed. The fro pics in my fotki are from the same time period.


----------



## sunbubbles (Apr 30, 2009)

berryblack said:


> This is my first pic post so it may come out wonky...My 1st pic was around 20 months, the next is 24 months with my son, and the last with my crew is 30 months.



gggiiirrrrllll!!! You need to GIMME some of that hair!! Gorgeous!


----------



## TaraDyan (Apr 30, 2009)

Ediese said:


> You have such gorgeous hair!!!!!


 
Thanks, girl ... so do you.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY GAAAAWD  I'm drooling over here.
Thanks for the pix ladies!!!
I love this thread!!!!


----------



## 1QTPie (Apr 30, 2009)

Big Chop

December 30, 2002







April ?, 2004   A year and almost a half later








Two years and four months after my big chop 4/?/2005


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is 2 years (maybe a few days shy).  My last relaxer was March 26, 2007 and this photo was taken sometime in the last 2 weeks of March 2009:


----------



## Ediese (Apr 30, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> I'm sorry - I'm not quite 2 whole years but I did do several mini chops before the final one in May, 07.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't know what I would give to have all of that hair. Simply gorgeous!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 30, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> I'm sorry - I'm not quite 2 whole years but I did do several mini chops before the final one in May, 07.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that's 2 years worth of growth, your hair is beautiful ... thick, gorgeous.  What are you doing to it?


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 30, 2009)

May 2006 







July 2008 






I ended up cutting out all of the color, so that's a solid 26 months of growth.


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 30, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> What in the WORLD are you feeding your hair?!



Nothing but the basics these days Soliel.  Wash/condition/deep condition, easy on the heat and gentle handling.



Ediese said:


> I don't know what I would give to have all of that hair. Simply gorgeous!



LOL, you'd probably love it for a day or 2 then mail me back a bag of hair in a brown box at the end of the week  but thanks Ediese - So is yours!  



BlondeByDesire said:


> Wow, that's 2 years worth of growth, your hair is beautiful ... thick, gorgeous.  What are you doing to it?



Thank-you BBD but there's no secrets here.  

Just keeping things as simple as possible and to retain whatever can grow.  

After a few scary post-bc experiments/pj binge months I've got my routine down, cruise with it and only make small adjustments as needed.  No cuts just seek and destroy any single strand knots or splits when I see them.  

I did do a 1/4-1/2 inch trim in Jan or Feb though but try to take really good care of the ends so it won't be necessary.  My hair has natural layers and grows relatively evenly so I know that helps lessen the need for scissors too.  

It's always managed to grow to at least bsl even when I was relaxing and treating it like dirt but it seems that going natural has really made it thrive (maybe because I actually care now ).  It's never been this long before.


----------



## msmills2U (Apr 30, 2009)

I also want to know what LynnieB is doing ....astounding growth ladies ...here is my growth stats...

the first one is before I started using megatek
the last one is about 7 months on megatek 
the fro is the latest


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 30, 2009)

*justkiya, i love that little leaf clip! its so cute.*


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 30, 2009)

2006





2008


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 30, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> It seems from the pics that APL is the average length at the 2 year mark.



If only I could keep the scissors out my hair. That damn dye did me in. Never again.


----------



## brandy (Apr 30, 2009)

TCatt86 said:


> I stopped relaxing in February 07, I have pics in my fotki. I will be back and post them give me a minute.
> 
> Here is my hair flat ironed
> 
> ...


 
Oh my goodness! You are a very beautiful woman! And you hair is gaw-geus


----------



## derbygurl (Apr 30, 2009)

This is my first BC in Nov. 2007




This is 1.5 years later




Pressed hair


----------



## TCatt86 (Apr 30, 2009)

brandy said:


> Oh my goodness! You are a very beautiful woman! And you hair is gaw-geus



Thank you!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 30, 2009)

last relaxer june 07

bc, june 08





march 09





pic in my sig is from april 09


----------



## Mook's hair (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes Whimsy, I have some now. Here are the latest.
I still haven't pressed it yet and I still haven't unleashed the entire fro all at the same time.
Here goes. 2 years natural
1- I took down the top half of the twists and added conditioner. This almost looks wearable. the lower half is still twisted.
NOTE: 
*This is Not my real texture*

 My natural texture doesn't do this.
This is the result of a twistout that I added conditioner to.







2- This is just the top half of my hair. the bottom half is still twisted and in a ponytail.
This is what my real texture is like.







3- Light Blow out to about 90% dry after deep conditioning.






4. another twistout - dry





5. Wet and trying to contain it before it shrinks & dries





6. Shrinkage sample- **Shakes fist**


----------



## JollyGal (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh I'm bookmarking this. Gorgeous hair ladies and great hair styles too. This thread is inspiring and making me drool lol


----------



## Morenita (Apr 30, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> That's a lot of hair....Southernbella, does your hair grow faster than the 1/2 inch per month standard?
> 
> *I am with you Whimsy, this is how much hair I wanna have before I chop my relaxed ends...thus my 2 year transition...*



Yeah, ditto. I had originally planned on 18 months - 2 years, but I am still not sure if I am satisfied with the length. So now, I am considering not BC'ing until I am 2+, with the "+" being undetermined at the moment lol.

I flat-ironed my hair last night (pics later I promise) and I was so pleased with how far my hair has come (even with all of my breakage) that I just don't think that I can bear to cut it off! I guess we will see. Definitely 2 years for me at least however. This means bunning for another year unfortunately, since LOW mani is *key* in reducing my breakage. Nothing else seems to help.


----------



## Morenita (Apr 30, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> I'm sorry - I'm not quite 2 whole years but I did do several mini chops before the final one in May, 07.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Dang... as usual, your hair makes me   LynnieB! That growth is AMAZING!!!! How long did you wait until you did the B/C? Looks like about a year, but at the rate your hair grows, maybe 6 months?


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 30, 2009)

loves it loves it loves it loves it!!!!

keep it coming ladies!!!

Mook i knew you were holdin out on us.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 30, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Dang... as usual, your hair makes me   LynnieB! That growth is AMAZING!!!! How long did you wait until you did the B/C? Looks like about a year,* but at the rate your hair grows, maybe 6 months?*



You mean 6 weeks!!
I'm gunna start fertilizing my scalp with miracle grow so I can be like Lynnie!


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 30, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Dang... as usual, your hair makes me   LynnieB! That growth is AMAZING!!!! How long did you wait until you did the B/C? Looks like about a year, but at the rate your hair grows, maybe 6 months?



No Morenita, there is nothing amazing about it.  Once it grows, it stays.  My goal was to hang onto every inch I could  and only trim if the ends were damaged.

I did my final bc in May, 07 .  Honestly just got sick and tired of dealing with the two textures and ready to wear some of the beautiful natural styles I saw in people's albums and on websites.

I have average growth (5, 5.5-6" a year) but refuse to surrender any of it to damage (or boredom).  Lots of dc'ing, low manip styles and protecting the ends either with products or how it's styled.

All of us can do this, many of us have and are doing so right now!

Who said black women can't grow us some hair?!  Whoever that was is a dang liar, for real!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Apr 30, 2009)

You ladies are my sheroes!!! Beautiful, beautiful hair!!


----------



## sydwrites (Apr 30, 2009)

You can check my fotki - http://public.fotki.com/somethinnew 
that amount of growth would be in the session two folder in challenge updates or
you can check
http://apjonabudget.com/picture-albums

ETA: or my siggy last pic!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 30, 2009)

I am mad that I can not post pics in this thread

11 more months...dangit, I want it now!!!!

Beautiful hair ladies.....Beautiful hair!!!!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Apr 30, 2009)

I love these threads!!! I'm getting more style ideas!!


----------



## Faith (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't have a starting pic since I was upset about the condition of my hair.  Last relaxer was June 2006 (so started at 0) and these pic were June 2008.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 30, 2009)

Figured I'd throw my two cents in 

I am 19 months post.











Wet hair today:


----------



## TCatt86 (Apr 30, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> Figured I'd throw my two cents in
> 
> I am 19 months post.
> 
> ...



Your hair is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you Whimsy for starting this thread....genius!!!

To all the ladies thanks for the pics...they are so inspiring and creative.

I can't wait to BC this summer so I can post in another year.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 1, 2009)

Whimsy, I forgot to post my picture! LOL  Here you go
LynnieB you're killing me today with all that hair porn (your siggie) LOL 


The picture attached is 18 months natural hair and was taken 5 days ago. The one of the short hair was taken Oct 2007 about 3 weeks after my BC.

ETA: Just wanted to add my 24 month picture since that's the whole point of this thread.


----------



## msa (May 1, 2009)

Y'all are making me want to BC and start over...if only short hair looked good on me.


----------



## scarcity21 (May 1, 2009)

Mook's hair said:


> Yes Whimsy, I have some now. Here are the latest.
> I still haven't pressed it yet and I still haven't unleashed the entire fro all at the same time.
> Here goes. 2 years natural
> 1- I took down the top half of the twists and added conditioner. This almost looks wearable. the lower half is still twisted.
> ...


   Gawjus Mook...Im late..didnt know u BCed


----------



## Whimsy (May 1, 2009)

Um.....maybe I SHOULDNT have started this thread.
I thought it would give me strength to hold out and not BC, but dammit these beautiful heads of hair make me wanna snip something awful!!!!

Thank you all so much for posting.  Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## anon123 (May 1, 2009)

I've  been natural for a long time, so I can just show 2 years natural growth, not from relaxer:

Sept 06







Summer 08:


----------



## Whimsy (May 1, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Sept 06


 
Thanks!

_Unrelated: You remind me of the older Obama daughter in this pic._


----------



## sunbubbles (May 1, 2009)

Bumpity Bump! I wanna see more


----------



## heyfranz (May 1, 2009)

This thread actually brought tears to my eyes.  I am so mad i relaxed.  Anyway, I'm going natural again.  Since I've discovered LHCF, this time i will not BC.  I will transition with the help of weaves and braids.  I know now that i can find ways to wear my natural hair, and it will grow with the help of this board.


----------



## turnergirl (May 1, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> This is two years worth of growth for me:
> 
> Dry/shrunken:
> 
> ...


 

This so off topic but your siggy darn near made me wet my pants. Hillarious


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 1, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> I'm sorry - I'm not quite 2 whole years but I did do several mini chops before the final one in May, 07.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is just ridiculous!!!


----------



## FindingMe (May 1, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> OH MY GAAAAWD I'm drooling over here.
> Thanks for the pix ladies!!!
> I love this thread!!!!


 
This is the BEST thread!!!  Thanks Whimsy for posting!



Morenita said:


> Yeah, ditto. I had originally planned on 18 months - 2 years, but I am still not sure if I am satisfied with the length. So now, I am considering not BC'ing until I am 2+, with the "+" being undetermined at the moment lol.
> 
> I flat-ironed my hair last night (pics later I promise) and I was so pleased with how far my hair has come (even with all of my breakage) that I just don't think that I can bear to cut it off! I guess we will see. Definitely 2 years for me at least however. This means bunning for another year unfortunately, since LOW mani is *key* in reducing my breakage. Nothing else seems to help.


 
See, I figure I will go as far as I can without my ends looking too straggly.  I am BSL now and I chopped and inch earlier this week bc of my shedding, the ends are so much thinner than the rest of my hair (plus the texture difference is making it SO much more obvious...)

When my ends start to look thin, I am getting rid of the relaxed ends.  I am hoping I can make it to 2 years and if I can keep my ends I may just transition it all the way on out bc I wear braidouts or buns all the time anyway.



KCcurly said:


> Figured I'd throw my two cents in
> 
> I am 19 months post.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, girl.  if I can make it to 19 months, I would be pleased if i had as much hair as you have here...



Whimsy said:


> Um.....maybe I SHOULDNT have started this thread.
> I thought it would give me strength to hold out and not BC, but dammit these beautiful heads of hair make me wanna snip something awful!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for posting. Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


 

yeah...ummm, THANKS, Whimsy for _not_ inspriring all of us long term transitioners to keep transitioning...

Lawd, I've seen about 50 styles I would SO rock right now in this thread...

Did I say THANKS, Whimsy?


----------



## Whimsy (May 1, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> This is the BEST thread!!!  Thanks Whimsy for posting!
> 
> When my ends start to look thin, I am getting rid of the relaxed ends.  I am hoping I can make it to 2 years and if I can keep my ends I may just transition it all the way on out bc I wear braidouts or buns all the time anyway.
> 
> ...




I feel you on cutting, I just did a mini chop last week taking off like 3 inches and layers so my ends would be perfect.  

Girl I dunno what I was thinking starting this thread, I should have kept my mouth shut cuz now I'm lookin at those scissors like... yeah......


----------



## Skiggle (May 1, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> This is two years worth of growth for me:
> 
> Dry/shrunken:
> 
> ...



Good Gosh, I love your hair..​


----------



## chosen07 (May 1, 2009)

i've been stalking this thread and its such a bittersweet one...I know where I can look forwrd to..but good golly, I've got about 15 months till the 24month mark when I can actualy have some semblance of 'length' on my head...:sigh: think I'm gonna start a spin-off to see what one year of growth looks like..


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (May 1, 2009)

*This is not a fair comparison, because my hair is not straight in the first one. I also don't have a good 2 year not straightened.*
*Oh well, this is the best I can do for pics right now.*


*Around April 07*






*March 09*


----------



## GoingNatural (May 1, 2009)

This pic is from two years after my last relaxer. NOT two years after my BC, but two years after my *last relaxer*






This photo is 2 years and 2 months after my 11 month BC


----------



## anon123 (May 2, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> _Unrelated: You remind me of the older Obama daughter in this pic._



Really?  You're the 2nd person to tell me I look like her. Thanks.


----------



## Whimsy (May 2, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Really?  You're the 2nd person to tell me I look like her. Thanks.



Yes really, I see it a lot in the profile.  I'm sure if I saw you in person I'd see it in the front and semi-side views too.


----------



## monieluv (May 2, 2009)

gorgeous hair.  love the shine



TaraDyan said:


> Hey, Whims:
> 
> Here are my photos of two years worth of growth. These photos were taken on March 1, 2009 (my last relaxer was March 1, 2007). My hair grows about 1/2" a month):
> 
> ...


----------



## texasqt (May 2, 2009)

OMG!!! I'm transitioning darn it!!!



GoingNatural said:


> This pic is from two years after my last relaxer. NOT two years after my BC, but two years after my *last relaxer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasqt (May 2, 2009)

OMG! OMG! OMG!    I promise I won't OMG anyone else's photos but I am truly blown away and INSPIRED!!! 2 years - I'm on it!




KEWLKAT103 said:


> *This is not a fair comparison, because my hair is not straight in the first one. I also don't have a good 2 year not straightened.*
> *Oh well, this is the best I can do for pics right now.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carrie A (May 2, 2009)

Ok Here are mine.
First pic is at beginning of transition but I cut down to natural nape/back.






And today after washing 18 months later. I transitioned for 13 months chopped the relaxed ends only and continued growing the natural hair. So this is 18 months of natural hair growth from approx one inch all around.



Stretched out


Nape length check.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (May 2, 2009)

The date of my last relaxer was December 2006. I did the big chop 18 months later on 21/06/08

Big Chop- 18 months










Straightened my hair 7 days later (Just past APL):







March 09- 2 years 3 months since last relaxer and 9 months post BC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




May 09: 2 years 5 months since last relaxer and 11 months post BC
After my first trim since the BC (1/2 inch past BSL)


----------



## Ebony Majesty (May 2, 2009)

oops sorry about the pic that isn't rotated


----------



## GoingNatural (May 2, 2009)

Ebony Majesty said:


> The date of my last relaxer was December 2006. I did the big chop 18 months later on 21/06/08
> 
> Big Chop- 18 months
> 
> ...




GORGEOUS!! My jaw dropped!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 2, 2009)

Ebony Majesty said:


> oops sorry about the pic that isn't rotated


 

lovely progress girlie


----------



## bellecheveux (May 2, 2009)

Subscribing...


----------



## India*32 (May 2, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> I'm sorry - I'm not quite 2 whole years but I did do several mini chops before the final one in May, 07.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm ready to cut this mess.  My hair is very dry and I don't want to continue with relaxing and now hair color.  My hair has no pump.  The BC doesn't seems so bad now that the weather is getting hot.

Simone


----------



## Ganjababy (May 2, 2009)

WOW LYNNIEB! That is some extraordinary growth! Looks like more than 6" per year too


----------



## glamazon386 (May 2, 2009)

Ebony Majesty - Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Country gal (May 2, 2009)

2005. 2006. 2007, 2008, 2009

my 2008 pic looks a little bad hair wise. My 2009 shows my hair cut. I had some damage from braids so I had to cut off the ends.


----------



## Soliel185 (May 2, 2009)

Ebony Majesty said:


> oops sorry about the pic that isn't rotated



 I just realized that I watched your BC vid on Youtube a few months ago!


----------



## PearlyCurly (May 3, 2009)

Ebony Majesty said:


> March 09- 2 years 3 months since last relaxer and 9 months post BC



I hope you dont mind me quoting but this is my DREAM length, OMG i just died..and fell out my chair And if im adding this up correctly thats basically 3yrs of natural hair growth?!!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (May 3, 2009)

PearlyCurly said:


> I hope you dont mind me quoting but this is my DREAM length, OMG i just died..and fell out my chair And if im adding this up correctly thats basically 3yrs of natural hair growth?!!



LOL thanks
That is 2 years and 3 months of natural growth hun x


----------



## PearlyCurly (May 3, 2009)

Ebony Majesty said:


> LOL thanks
> That is 2 years and 3 months of natural growth hun x



Ohhh ok, i thought you were saying its been 2yrs + 3mths since you stop relaxing AND 9mths since you BCed, so add the 9mths into the 2yrs & 3mths.. ANYWAY.. I get it now, sorry i read it wrong


----------



## Whimsy (May 3, 2009)

B to the U to the M to the P !!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 3, 2009)

*December 2006*





*November 2008*





*November 2006*





*December 2008*





*December 2006*





*December 2008*


----------



## Whimsy (May 3, 2009)

Damn saph you got me droolin over here.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 3, 2009)

I wanna say this is about 25 months (January 3, 2009), considering trim after trim after trim after trim since 2003 Im suprised I got this far I got about half an inch taken off in February 2009 the next month.


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 3, 2009)

Lots of pretty hair in this thread.


----------



## talata (May 3, 2009)

Fabulous thread!!! Subscribing.


----------



## Carrie A (May 3, 2009)

Sapphire said:


> *December 2006*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay, I think I've found a hair twin!  Your twists are sooooo lushious.  What did you use to twist and how long did it take?


----------



## FindingMe (May 3, 2009)

bump....

i love this thread!


----------



## rsmith (May 3, 2009)

bump.........


----------



## Sapphire (May 3, 2009)

Carrie A said:


> Yay, I think I've found a hair twin!  Your twists are sooooo lushious.  What did you use to twist and how long did it take?




Thank you! For my twists, the products usually vary. I have yet to find a product that will give me consistent results. I typically put twists in after washing and a leave-in is applied while my hair is still a little damp. I add a little "grease" to each section as I'm twisting. Right now I use Cantu Shea Butter leave-in and Cantu hair dressing pomade. Love that Cantu! 

ETA: The time it takes to do twists on my head varies on the size. For the ones in these pics it takes at least an hour and a half.


----------



## CheLala13 (May 4, 2009)

bump! Don't we have like 100+ naturals on this site? POST YOUR PICS LADIES!


----------



## shortycocoa (May 5, 2009)

ok...i have been dragging my feet.  i am working on my contribution.  i also found chosen07's spinoff thread so i will post there as well.  this is my first time attaching pics so bear with me.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 5, 2009)

the first one is the date that i bc.
the second one is a little over a year and a half in. 
(unfortunately, i don't have pics of exactly 2 years in.)
the third one is april 14, 2009.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (May 5, 2009)

This thread is just what I need to stay inspired.  Thanks OP for starting it and thanks to everyone who contributed.


----------



## Kurly K (May 5, 2009)

this thread is AMAZING!!!!! i cant wait til my 2yr lol I just had my 1yr but i still cannot wait!!!! Thanxxxx for this inspiration!!!


----------



## goldenchica (May 6, 2009)

Yaaay! This was my treat before bedtime, and all these pics are gonna give me sweet, sweet dreams of my graduation... I should be at 2 1/2 years by then, so I'm exciiiited!


----------



## sunbubbles (May 7, 2009)

Bumpin!! I wanna see more of you lovely ladies hair!!


----------



## discodumpling (May 7, 2009)

Very inspirational ladies! So many amazing textures, lengths, growth rates I love the variety 

BC April 1st 2007








I began to henna my hair monthly and my hair thrived

6 months later:







April 07 - April 08 







In April 08 I decided to get rid of my hennaed ends. I wanted to see my natural hair colour before I started to go grey So I began to trim small amounts every 6 weeks or so.

November 08:








By February 09 I had chopped the last of my henna... Guess what? My natural colour is some kind of reddish/auburn/burgundy/brown...I coud have just left my henna alone!! LOL! Except the texture is much different and I like it much better. 








February Flat Iron







On my way to APL by the end of the year; i've decided to not trim for the rest of the year & hope that my natural layers even out some.


----------



## LongHairNWaiting (May 7, 2009)

Well Ladies,

I have decided to transition. I'm in a very early stage, and will not do a bc until my birthday come Nov.. But you better be sure I will *bump-d-bump* this post back to the current time, so that I can post a new pic.

TALK ABOUT INSPIRATION...MAN!  OR SHOULD I SAY "WO-MAN" YOU LADIES ARE MAZING!

Love this post...just love it! love it~ love it!


----------



## MsBoinglicious (May 18, 2009)

double post *giggles*


----------



## natural2be (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the inspiration ladies.  You all have wonderful progress.  I can't wait until it's my turn


----------



## blksndrlla (Aug 30, 2009)

bump....

with bc season this summer... i know there has to be more!


----------



## angenoir (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow! You ladies all have beautiful wonderful amazing hair. And so much diversity in textures.

Thanks for sharing.

I have been stalking naturals threads lately and I am really really debating transitioning....


----------



## tocktick (Aug 30, 2009)

first month of my BC (2.5" of hair)






year 2 (month 26 & 27)















my hair has been blown out in the last 2 pictures.


----------



## DivaD04 (Aug 30, 2009)

thx 4 posting your hair porn ladies......i have another 23 mths b4 i can join in the show. um and yes when the one year natural thread get's started....next yr, i will in it.


----------



## andromeda (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm:lovedrool:   @ the  in this thread!




berryblack said:


> This is my first pic post so it may come out wonky...My 1st pic was around 20 months, the next is 24 months with my son, and the last with my crew is 30 months.





berryblack said:


> This was my TWA.  I had to scrounge for a pic 'cuz I thought it was atrocious.  Strangely enough, my husband thought it was cool.



I know I'm late but your fro - good googly moogly!!!! And you looked gorgeous with your BC!



LynnieB said:


> and this is from a blow-out in March, 09
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are no words...



1QTPie said:


> Big Chop
> 
> December 30, 2002
> 
> ...


Gorgeous head of hair, QT!  Love the thickness and sheen, esp in the last pic.  And in that pic of your BC you look absolutely stunning!


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Aug 30, 2009)

Subscribing!!! This is such an inspiration


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow this is an inspiration to want to transition longer than 12 to 15 months.


----------



## PaleoChick (Aug 30, 2009)

This is so inspirational!!! I did a minor BC on January 1st (cut about 4 inches off) when I started wigging it-so that put me at my ear length all the way around. I am getting on this hair grind, so come 1/1/11 I can post my pics here.


----------



## Victorian (Aug 30, 2009)

It's been a while since I dug through some of my old pics *feels nostalgic*
My last relaxer was in september of 2003.  I transitioned for 1.5 years. These pics are from the first time I tried to straighten my natural hair (epic failure, but I've since gotten WAY better  ) sept. 2005, about 6 months after I cut off the relaxed ends.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Aug 30, 2009)

It's a joy to review all these beautiful natural hair , I am amaze with all of that growth. , I BC in july of this year and I will continue after review this post. Keep up ther goord work and thanks for sharing your picture.


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Two year photos...I will be six years nappy in October! I have my journey documented in FOTKI from BC to present...


----------



## Kirei (Aug 30, 2009)

Here is my contribution:

about 18 months of growth


















this one is from june:


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think someone wrote it previously, but it seems like it's a realistic expectation to go from a true TWA to APL-ish in 2 years.

That's very encouraging to see the pictures here and to know what I can expect of my hair at it's 2 year anniversary mark.

Great thread, Whimsy!!!

cj


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful hair ladies!

I can not wait until I reach the 2 year mark!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW!!! Everyone on here have Gawgess Hair! This is very inspiring that we all can go from Twa to great lengths without doing drastic measures and growth poitions, and we all know what the secret is? Patience and keeping it simple. 

We need to make this a sticky and let all the two year growers keep on posting those pics LOL!!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Aug 31, 2009)

BUMPING SO EVERYONE ELSE CAN SEE ALL THIS BEAUTIFUL NATURAL HAIR WITH ALL TEXTURES!


----------



## chartys08 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am slowly taking out my micro braids after 3 months, just finishing my 8 months transitioning and you ladies are making it so hard for me.  Don't get me wrong all the pictures are beautiful but I am trying to transition for 12 months before I BC.  It gives me hope to keep going.

A lot of beautiful hair, thanks for posting


----------



## cottoncoily (Aug 31, 2009)

Subscribing. I can't wait to post my pics at the end of December.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 31, 2009)

Subbing for inspiration. You ladies have gorgeous hair!  I am so inspired to work towards it!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 6, 2009)

Gorgeous!Absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## stephluvshair (Jan 13, 2010)

subscribing .....5 1/2 months into a 24 month transition....so about 18 months to go


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 14, 2010)

BUMPity...BUMP!
This is a GREAT thread. 
i was already planning on transitioning for 2 years....now I have something to look forward to!
Thing is, my hair is texlaxed and still has a curl pattern.
By God's grace, if these curls aren't too different from my natural curly-Q's I'll mini-chop off the relaxed ends once I'm WL (or at 1 yr post-texlax), but WL will be sooner I pray!!!!
Subbing!


----------



## thefineprint (Jan 14, 2010)

2 years worth of growth with sisterlocks:

*Day 1 :






2 years later:








*


----------



## rsmith (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's Mine


----------



## blksndrlla (Mar 9, 2010)

BUMP....BUMP....BUMP...and BUMP AGAIN!


----------



## Truth (Mar 9, 2010)

I will be back in 4 months..   this is a great thread!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 6, 2010)

Bumping this one.......


----------



## dollface0023 (Apr 6, 2010)

Such gorgeous heads of hair in this thread!

I just decided 2 weeks ago to go completley natural after texutizing on and off for years. I don't even remember what my natural curls look like


----------



## MizzBrit (Apr 6, 2010)

march 08





april '10





i dnt have any straightened pics..stopped using heat


----------



## Dee_33 (Apr 6, 2010)

^^^girly you are doing your thing with the weight loss.  Such an insperation...


----------



## Jazzmommy (Apr 6, 2010)

My recent pic is in my avatar. I had a set back in 2009 so I hope to get back to growing again.


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Jul 9, 2010)

BUMPING for all the new naturals and transitioners that may need a little inspiration.

ONE OF THE BEST THREADS EVER!!!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 9, 2010)

Very Inspirational...I will post pics later.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 19, 2010)

bumping this one too


----------



## Janet' (Nov 24, 2010)

YES!!! How did I miss this thread...Great pics in here!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 29, 2011)

I know there are way more naturals who BC'd in 09 who have pics to share


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 14, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I know there are way more naturals who BC'd in 09 who have pics to share



I'm finna start taggin folks lol


----------



## sweetgal (Apr 14, 2011)

Soliel185 said:


> What in the WORLD are you feeding your hair?!
> 
> My avatar is 2 -2.5 yrs post lightly pressed. The fro pics in my fotki are from the same time period.


 
For real!!!  I want to know too!  

Beautiful hair lady


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (May 27, 2011)

MizzBrit said:


> march 08
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whoa!  If ever there was a poster child for going natural!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (May 27, 2011)

India*32 said:


> I'm ready to cut this mess. My hair is very dry and I don't want to continue with relaxing and now hair color. My hair has no pump. The BC doesn't seems so bad now that the weather is getting hot.
> 
> Simone


Seriously??? That's amazing! (referring to your pics, which didn't quote)


----------



## peachfuzzz (May 28, 2011)

Thanks all for posting! I've gotta find my pics and post.


----------



## missjones (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## infojunkie (Jul 7, 2011)

I didn't see this thread. I had just taken down a set of twists for Mother's Day in my avatar pic. I made 2 yrs, 2/28/11. Be back later with other pics.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 7, 2011)

Woah had to go dig in the archives but i found some 
missjones

*May 2009(my BC)
*









*May 2011*


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 7, 2011)

2009:






2011:


----------



## manter26 (Jul 7, 2011)

Night of the BC, still cutting (Aug '09):






Wash and go April 2011






Couple months after BC, I could make a pony with the back  Nov 2009






Pony from April 2011





braidout puff June 2011


----------



## Bublin (Jul 7, 2011)

I transitioned for 2 years. Last relaxer July 2009. I chopped the last of the relaxed ends in June 2011.
Here are pics of 2 years growth (alot of setbacks along the way so i'm a little disappointed but only have myself to blame 

Failed twist-out on blown out hair
See Avatar

Showing full length





About 50% wet - no product - i have shrinkage!


----------



## Mane.Attraction (Jul 8, 2011)

This thread is truly inspirational because next year this time I will be 2 yrs Natural and I hope my hair length will be the length of some of these pictures! Beautiful hair, ladies!


----------



## rosieposey (Jul 8, 2011)

I transitioned for about a year and a half. 

I cut off all my relaxed ends July 2008

The first picture is what it looked like Flat Ironed, the day I cut it. 

The second picture I believe was a week later or so. 

The third picture is Spring 2010

The fourth picture is Summer 2010 (I loved my twists ) 


Since then I've had a set back from dye, and lost a little over 2 inches. erplexed



My siggy is the most recent pictures I have(those were taken about a month or 2 ago)


----------



## fogannie (Oct 28, 2011)

Bump, Bump, Bumpity, Bump


----------



## EccentricRed (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes...I am all about this thread...More more more!


----------



## Cendra (Oct 28, 2011)

Bump, bump


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jan 1, 2014)

BUMP.......


----------

